# training treats



## Bentley J (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi i pick up my creamy/white baby boy on Saturday 30th he will be 8 weeks old i was wondering what is the best training treats to give him at this age?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I give mine Ziwi Peak treats or Pets at Home sell tiny bones for puppies and tiny biscuits in their puppy section


----------



## Bentley J (Jun 26, 2012)

michele said:


> I give mine Ziwi Peak treats or Pets at Home sell tiny bones for puppies and tiny biscuits in their puppy section


gonna check it out thanks


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Just make sure what you get is not made in China. I use these. Chloe gets 1/2 and Zoey gets a whole one.
Pet Botanics - Mini Training Reward - Chicken 4oz #75204


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like ZiwiPeak treats or Dogitos. Both are very healthy and easy to break into small pieces.

I buy ZiwiPeak treats at a natural pet store close to me, and Dogitos from Bully Sticks - All Natural Value Dog Treats - Best Bully Stick


----------



## Thor (Apr 20, 2012)

I feed Thor peas - he loves them. Although when they are frozen he thinks they are a toy.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

KayC said:


> Just make sure what you get is not made in China. I use these. Chloe gets 1/2 and Zoey gets a whole one.
> Pet Botanics - Mini Training Reward - Chicken 4oz #75204


Could you list the ingredients for me?


----------

